# How much should a used tank cost?



## gem (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi everyone,
I have a question. How much a used 72 Gallon Bow front tank with stand should cost? plus is it a nice idea to buy a used tank?
Please reply.
Thanks


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

I found alot of used tanks on kijiji for LOW prices...

I bought a 135 for 150$ with a metal tube stand.

Ive seen 90G for 100$.

So based on condition, Id pay upto 250 for a Mint used 75G


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi Gem, buying used is not so bad provided you see the equipment first. Sometimes a picture doesn't tell the whole story! 

I see you are interested in a bowfront tank, from my readings the only caution I would take is that bowfronts tend to leak if moved a lot so be sure to check it thoroughly. They are pretty, but 75 gallons of water on the floor is certainly a mess.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Chromey, there are two 90 gallon tanks being sold here http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18606 for $90 each


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

or you can buy this... all you need is water, light and filter

D:

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?p=146977#post146977


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Good deals... Like i said


----------



## bcarlos (Nov 19, 2009)

The general rule of thumb is a dollar a gallon, provided the tank is in working condition.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Pass on the people that bought thier tanks From BA's and think they will make their money back.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

bcarlos...I've found that general rule only applies to smaller size tanks of the 55gallon and smaller variety..just my observation.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

In my experience I have found the following:

$0.50-$0.75/gal for used tanks that work but are either deeply scratched, algaed up/dirty, or both but often the owner is not going to bother with cleaning it thus the low cost. It isn't that hard to clean it but my experience is only with freshwater tanks only.

$1.00/gal for used tanks that are mostly clean, may have some hair scratches, and very light cleanup needed.

$1.50-$2.00/gal range you should expect near mint condition. Outside of this price you may as well go to the store and buy it. Petsmart offers 90day return as well if you need it.

AVOID CRACKED TANKS. Only exception is if you plan on keeping reptiles, amphibians, alien babies, tribbies, etc 

I always prefer to see the tank filled so I know it is water tight however I do place trust on some GTAA members that have a long history of goods sold as described. 

Sometimes I pack a fountian pump with me with a hose that fits in the bag when I'm helping someone out because if you ask someone to fill the tank up they may do it if they're serious on buying the item but also to the seller they have to drain the tank out as well. Some people are cool with it. Some are not. I offer an incentive to aid in speeding up the drainage as some people I've seen bail the tank waterout with ice cream tubs ;. I find most of the times people will allow the water testing as you can quickly drain the tank as well that way you can be sue the tank is holding water before buying it.

Many good deals can be found on GTAA. I see you're new to GTAA. Welcome to GTAA and enjoy your stay. Lots of friendly helpful advice here to help you design, maintain, DIY, or make use of your tank in ways outside the traditional setup. 

The pricings listed are for the TANK ONLY in my experience from reading allover the web and personal experience which means not including the lid/lights/etc.


----------



## Used_Stuff (Nov 5, 2010)

i have no experience with bowfronts so i should just shut up now 

but in my epxerience $1.00 per gallon is quite the runnung rate for used tanks.

GTAA would be your best friend for great deals and great advice.

I bought my 75 gallon for $50 with minor hair surface scratches but it came with a metal stand and a metal mesh cover and a 48" light fixture.

I sold the Metal stand for $50 and metal mesh cover for $20 and sold the light fixture for $40

with the $60 i made, I bought an aquaclear 110 with media for $30 and a fluval E300 for $30

everything's copacetic 

just need to be patient and the deal will come...it's gonna be time versus money...wait and save or don't wait and buy retail.

btw, welcome to GTAA and enjoy the hobby!


----------



## gem (Oct 19, 2010)

you are sooo right buddy


----------

